# Wedding Cake Toppers vs. Zombies



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, I do a lot of these cake toppers. And that gives me more hope for the world.

I mean, just think of how many people there are who will stand by one another through the zombie apocalypse (one of my client's actually added that to their vows).

Anyway, here are a few of them... I have loads more to post, so I might put up a few more pretty soon.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome stuff there the only thing bothering me is the guy in the kilt wielding a catana. WHY A CATANA!!!!!??? xd


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome, I wish my wife had a sense of humor!!!! You could do a whole themed wedding cake not just a top for it... 

I love it...


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

How about some of the Bride and Groom being the zombies and staying together even after death?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> awesome stuff there the only thing bothering me is the guy in the kilt wielding a catana. WHY A CATANA!!!!!??? xd


thats not a Katana, its a Ninjato.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> awesome stuff there the only thing bothering me is the guy in the kilt wielding a catana. WHY A CATANA!!!!!??? xd


It's spelt "Katana" not "Catana".


@OP Neat stuff!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

@OP - I wish I'd seen these when I (wife really) was planning my wedding - It would have been a whole new thing she could've said no to... But they are awesome 

@Zion 
Give Haskanael a break :biggrin:
Underneath Haskanael's Avatar it's says location:netherlands. I don't think most of us could spell in dutch


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

But in dutch a Katana is still a Katana trust me I'm Dutch too :3
Awesome stuff trough it would be extremely funny to see them on a actual wedding cake modeled after a zombie infested city.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Zion said:


> It's spelt "Katana" not "Catana".


It is a transliteration of a kanji or possibly some hiragana, so the hard sound at the front could equally be a "c" or a "k".

Nice cake toppers too.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> awesome stuff there the only thing bothering me is the guy in the kilt wielding a catana. WHY A CATANA!!!!!??? xd


He might be a Highlander? I mean, even the Spanish Highlanders are pretty Scottish, but prefer to use Japanese swords... I let people choose their own weapons and outfits, and that's what he was wearing at his wedding, and what he wanted to be armed with.


Anyway, I got the idea from a client of mine- he asked me to do a bride and groom for his wedding, and after I posted it, I started getting attention from other couples. It just kind of snowballed from there, and now I've done tones of them.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Last year, I remember seeing a wedding photo set where the bride and groom fought off a zombie horde. Zombie cake toppers just seem to be a natural extension of this. 

I'm surprised that I don't see some of the other traditional zombie-fighting weaponry--the baseball bat and fire axe to name a couple off the top of my head.

Still, these are awesome and say something about the bride and groom.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll give you that. It is odd that I haven't done any Crowbars, Fire Axes and such.

I've done lots of Shotguns and Chainsaws though, and those seem like the real core of zombie fighting to me.


----------

